# nx-hbloader updated to version 2.0.0, now has full access to RAM



## Ericthegreat (Oct 17, 2018)

So nothing about exfat huh?


----------



## leon315 (Oct 17, 2018)

If we run a hb with switch's full potential, do we need also a refrigerator for cooling???


----------



## aerios169 (Oct 17, 2018)

Si better emulators ?


----------



## ihaveahax (Oct 17, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> So nothing about exfat huh?


The issue with exFAT is in Nintendo's drivers, and not something that libnx/etc. can solve.


----------



## zeveroth (Oct 17, 2018)

leon315 said:


> If we run a hb with switch's full potential, do we need also a refrigerator for cooling???


Deep freezer. It's already hot as hell when plugged in or the brightness is beyond 50%


----------



## Vieela (Oct 17, 2018)

Great! Does this also mean greater perfomance in emulating overall? I'm excited to see if someone is going to attempt to port heavier homebrew games for the Switch. Who knows if a Portal version ever surfaces, like the Aperture Science DS? Would be my biggest dream.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 17, 2018)

Is this the same as the homebrew launcher nsp giving access to more ram?


----------



## leon315 (Oct 17, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> Deep freezer. It's already hot a hell when plugged in or the brightness is beyond 50%


ikr, just few hours in dock mode and our throttled switch heats as a hot baked potato, i can't even imagine it if we could run HB at 100%...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 17, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> Deep freezer. It's already hot a hell when plugged in or the brightness is beyond 50%


Its a great small heater. Really though for those of you who havnt put your hand in front of the top vent after playing for a while.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Oct 17, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Its a great small heater. Really though for those of you who havnt put your hand in front of the top vent after playing for a while.


Nice. Now I have no skin on my hand. 
For real though I always felt it getting hot, but never thought to feel the vent. I can now play games and make pancakes on the go.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 17, 2018)

@Chary you always bring good news!


----------



## xfighter11 (Oct 17, 2018)

I can't install that nsp on 6.0.1. Tinfoil stops with an error. What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Zumoly (Oct 17, 2018)

xfighter11 said:


> I can't install that nsp on 6.0.1. Tinfoil stops with an error. What I'm doing wrong?



You don't install it but put it in atmosphere folder to grant more ram to the nro.

Funny though! I just mentioned they could come up with this to someone on the atmosphere news thread


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 17, 2018)

Someone said this only worked when hbloader is installed, instead of accessed through the album.


----------



## Beerus (Oct 17, 2018)

time for homebrew devs to go on a RAMpage


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 18, 2018)

This is huge. I can’t wait to see the flood of updated homebrew.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Clydefrosch said:


> Someone said this only worked when hbloader is installed, instead of accessed through the album.


If you have an hbloader forwarder installed, you’ll be fine.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 18, 2018)

So ummm, what happens if you accidentally install this NSP using the SX OS installer? Asking for a friend.


----------



## JJO192 (Oct 18, 2018)

Am I right in assuming that the mupen64plus core will now run with the nro and not require an installed nsp?

Maybe a question for the Retroarch thread.


----------



## 2Siralv (Oct 18, 2018)

i tried to install it with tinfoil it wouldnt let me it says to put it into atmosphere/hbl.nsp or is that wrong?


----------



## JokerJoester (Oct 18, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> The issue with exFAT is in Nintendo's drivers, and not something that libnx/etc. can solve.


I'd hate to be that person, but I have been using exFAT perfectly fine on my Switch?


----------



## CobraX83 (Oct 18, 2018)

I also have all homebrew and backups working fine on exFAT with a 400 GB SD card.


----------



## JokerJoester (Oct 18, 2018)

CobraX83 said:


> I also have all homebrew and backups working fine on exFAT with a 400 GB SD card.


Could you link which 400GB card you have? I have a 256GB but I can't help but feel like it still isn't enough


----------



## CobraX83 (Oct 18, 2018)

JokerJoester said:


> Could you link which 400GB card you have? I have a 256GB but I can't help but feel like it still isn't enough



SanDisk Ultra that was on sale for $80 or so at Amazon a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 18, 2018)

JokerJoester said:


> I'd hate to be that person, but I have been using exFAT perfectly fine on my Switch?



You're fine for now, and maybe the next several years. Multiple people have reported being hit by the problem eventually and lost everything on their SD card, and the cause of that is known by homebrew devs. You do what you like but there's still a significant risk here.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 18, 2018)

JokerJoester said:


> I'd hate to be that person, but I have been using exFAT perfectly fine on my Switch?


exfat corruption appears to be a slowly and ongoing process.
it apparently mainly happens when you exit homebrew through the home button (instead of a valid build in exit option) or when homebrew crashes and might only get unnecessary files corrupted sometimes too.
like, a handful of nes roms you might not ever check again. or some nsp files of a game you haven't played in a while.
the more you exit wrong, the more likely you're to break a relevant file and eventually notice.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 18, 2018)

JJO192 said:


> Am I right in assuming that the mupen64plus core will now run with the nro and not require an installed nsp?
> 
> Maybe a question for the Retroarch thread.



Retroarch and any other homebrew needs to be specifically updated for this in order to take advantage of the extra RAM. So probably not yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

Good News indeed!


----------



## Switchtime (Oct 18, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> The issue with exFAT is in Nintendo's drivers, and not something that libnx/etc. can solve.



The problem is on booth sides! exFat works under Nintendo software the way it should (NSP) and Nintendo will certainly not fix that.  As long as HBLoaders handles the termination of an NRO as a crash it is clear that the data will be damaged.  But I still hope that it will be fixed elsewhere:

http://douevenknow.us/post/178903213313/nintendo-switch-kernel-patching-and-emulation

That would solve the problem, as homebrew software is handled just like nintendo software.  So you don't have to crash NROs anymore if you want to quit them.


----------



## SimonMKWii (Oct 18, 2018)

2Siralv said:


> i tried to install it with tinfoil it wouldnt let me it says to put it into atmosphere/hbl.nsp or is that wrong?


This isn't meant to be used as an installable NSP, it's merely a PFS/ExeFS partition blob with an .nsp extension.


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 18, 2018)

Hopes of a ps2 and gamecube emulator.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 18, 2018)

Rahkeesh said:


> You're fine for now, and maybe the next several years. Multiple people have reported being hit by the problem eventually and lost everything on their SD card, and the cause of that is known by homebrew devs. You do what you like but there's still a significant risk here.


damn wut? how ?
i am also using exfat , what is the risk ?

i dont use much of homebrew menu and its apps, only choidujour to update ._.
no emulators .

let me know how i can avoid that losing data thing, i have been using exfat for many months now without any issues, i use exfat so that i can install larger nsp files... 4gb+ ones.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 18, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> damn wut? how ?
> i am also using exfat , what is the risk ?
> 
> i dont use much of homebrew menu and its apps, only choidujour to update ._.
> ...


The driver Nintendo is using for exfat is awful. That's the risk. From what I've been reading, the harm usually comes from using your card for homebrew and games. So it is often suggested to go fat32 if you're going to use homebrew. I have read some posts about people saying their SD cards were corrupt after just playing games, with exfat, but I'm skeptic about those.

If you want to be safe and want to continue using exfat, I'd suggest a second memory card, fat32, for homebrew.


----------



## JokerJoester (Oct 18, 2018)

OrGoN3 said:


> The driver Nintendo is using for exfat is awful. That's the risk. From what I've been reading, the harm usually comes from using your card for homebrew and games. So it is often suggested to go fat32 if you're going to use homebrew. I have read some posts about people saying their SD cards were corrupt after just playing games, with exfat, but I'm skeptic about those.
> 
> If you want to be safe and want to continue using exfat, I'd suggest a second memory card, fat32, for homebrew.



You have convinced me to not take any risks. I am just going to back up my files to my computer, format to fat32, and then put everything back on. There is a way to install NSP/XCI files via USB on the Switch now, right?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 18, 2018)

JokerJoester said:


> You have convinced me to not take any risks. I am just going to back up my files to my computer, format to fat32, and then put everything back on. There is a way to install NSP/XCI files via USB on the Switch now, right?


Via USB? Yes if that USB is connected to your PC. Tinfoil can achieve this. If you're asking about loading XCI files with SX OS, current SX OS can load XCI from a connected USB hard drive (up to 2TB). It can also install from the hard drive to your SD card (but you cannot install NSP's to the hard drive).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leonmagnus99 said:


> damn wut? how ?
> i am also using exfat , what is the risk ?
> 
> i dont use much of homebrew menu and its apps, only choidujour to update ._.
> ...



Legal NSP Splitter: https://gbatemp.net/threads/legal-nsp-splitter-for-fat32.520213/
If you use something like DZ Network NSP Installer, https://gbatemp.net/threads/dz-network-nsp-installer-and-title-key-dumper.519179/, and install via local network, the program will handle the splitting of the files itself.

When NSP files are installed, the Switch system installs them into 4GB chunks.

You can also dump your NAND in parts (and then join them later on on a PC) so it'll work with FAT32 as well.


----------



## JokerJoester (Oct 18, 2018)

OrGoN3 said:


> Via USB? Yes if that USB is connected to your PC. Tinfoil can achieve this. If you're asking about loading XCI files with SX OS, current SX OS can load XCI from a connected USB hard drive (up to 2TB). It can also install from the hard drive to your SD card (but you cannot install NSP's to the hard drive).



I was referring to the former. So if I understand this correctly, I can install XCI dumped games from my PC connected to my Switch with Tinfoil. This is especially useful to know since the reason I opted into exfat in the first place was because most XCI dumps exceed 4GB


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 18, 2018)

JokerJoester said:


> I was referring to the former. So if I understand this correctly, I can install XCI dumped games from my PC connected to my Switch with Tinfoil. This is especially useful to know since the reason I opted into exfat in the first place was because most XCI dumps exceed 4GB


I had thought tinfoil only installed NSPs, but here: https://github.com/XorTroll/Tinfoil#network-install-instructions


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 18, 2018)

OrGoN3 said:


> saying their SD cards were corrupt after just playing games, with exfat, but I'm skeptic about those.
> 
> If you want to be safe and want to continue using exfat, I'd suggest a second memory card, fat32, for homebrew.


maybe their sdcards were chinese knock offs?
i got my class10 from amazon.

so for homebrew i could use a 4gb card to e.g update my system with choidujour etc.?

also if i were to back up my stuff /installed 4+gb nsps for instance.
when i look them up in data management on my switch i see e.g 7gb , but are they actually saved as chunks on my mSD so could i copy those back on a fat32 mSD or no?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 18, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> maybe their sdcards were chinese knock offs?
> i got my class10 from amazon. *No. These were normal SD cards.*
> 
> so for homebrew i could use a 4gb card to e.g update my system with choidujour etc.? *Yes, as system updates tend to be under 300MB.*
> ...



My replies are inline.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 18, 2018)

OrGoN3 said:


> My replies are inline.


oh sweet, so i could actually simply copy them right into a fat32 card eh hmm seems tempting as i wont have to do any conversion for my 4+gb files.

i might switch to fat32 but i dont know when, but how likely are ppl to get that corruption thing?

i havent had any issues so far and i previously launched stuff for homebrew on my exfat.


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't understand. aren't these hacks useless?, because Nintendo has strict security for Switch and downloading free games would simply result in ban, why would you even want to install cfw if you don't care much about downloading games for free


----------



## linuxares (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## jiV (Oct 18, 2018)

*Great*


----------



## Csmrcc (Oct 18, 2018)

Humm, will this good new change something for the people who now use an homebrewlauncher.nsp?
Because i read that the nsp installation already makes the homebrew take advantage of the 3 gb RAM.
Thank you anyway, strong steps in the good way!

@Vieela you can play right now heavy games like doom 3. Hope it will go beyond.


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 19, 2018)

Homebrew Cats: All your RAM are now belong to us.


----------



## jakkal (Oct 19, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> I don't understand. aren't these hacks useless?, because Nintendo has strict security for Switch and downloading free games would simply result in ban, why would you even want to install cfw if you don't care much about downloading games for free


dumb post of the day


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 19, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> I don't understand. aren't these hacks useless?, because Nintendo has strict security for Switch and downloading free games would simply result in ban, why would you even want to install cfw if you don't care much about downloading games for free


For dem emulators and homebrew games, mau dude


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 19, 2018)

I can't install the NSP, dopus and n1dus show an error, but I can install any other nsp just fine.
Any idea?


----------



## XorTroll (Oct 19, 2018)

hbl.nsp is not an installable nsp, honestly I would suggest the hbloader devs to change it to hbl.pfs0 or something, because it just has the exefs content inside, not ncas like normal nsps do.


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 19, 2018)

Then wtf is this nsp?


----------



## XorTroll (Oct 19, 2018)

Asia81 said:


> Then wtf is this nsp?


If you extract it, it will have the ExeFS: main, main.npdm...
A nsp has NCAs, so this is not a "installable" nsp, still wondering wny they use this format


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> ikr, just few hours in dock mode and our throttled switch heats as a hot baked potato, i can't even imagine it if we could run HB at 100%...


I don't think it gets that hot, to me it just feels warm.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Switchtime said:


> exFat works under Nintendo software the way it should (NSP)


Ninty doesn't officially use NSPs on retail systems afaik


----------



## Naked_Snake (Oct 22, 2018)

where do we download themes for this?


----------



## borngborn (Oct 26, 2018)

How do i use this with ReINX


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 26, 2018)

borngborn said:


> How do i use this with ReINX


ReiNX doesn't support it afaik


----------



## psbernitz (Oct 28, 2018)

If I have the reteoarch installed as nsp I have already access to the 3gb. What else advantages can I expect if I use the retroarch nro with this homebrew?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 28, 2018)

psbernitz said:


> If I have the reteoarch installed as nsp I have already access to the 3gb. What else advantages can I expect if I use the retroarch nro with this homebrew?


It's less likely to get you banned


----------

